# What Temp do you roast garlic at?



## danpeikes (Dec 27, 2010)

I am roasting some garlic now.  Everywhere I look it says to roast at a pretty high temp like 400.  I am trying it at a low temperature like 300 to see if going low and slow helps me get a better caramelization of the sugars.  Any food scientists in the house that can tell me what the optimum temp is for this?  If I go to low will I never get hot enough to to totally caramelize all the sugars?


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 27, 2010)

I've heard anywhere from 350F to 400F.


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Dec 27, 2010)

I take a different route.  I fill a small pot about half-full with whole peeled cloves, then add enough _cold_ oil to just cover the garlic.  Put the pot over medium heat, and wait until you see/hear sizzling around the cloves.  Cook for another 5 minutes, then turn the heat off leaving the pot on the hot burner.

When cool, you'll have a bunch of soft caramelized garlic along with some garlic oil that I enjoy/use even more than the garlic!


----------



## pacanis (Dec 27, 2010)

Before I got my garlic roaster, around 400F.


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 27, 2010)

Nicholas Mosher said:


> I take a different route.  I fill a small pot about half-full with whole peeled cloves, then add enough _cold_ oil to just cover the garlic.  Put the pot over medium heat, and wait until you see/hear sizzling around the cloves.  Cook for another 5 minutes, then turn the heat off leaving the pot on the hot burner.
> 
> When cool, you'll have a bunch of soft caramelized garlic along with some garlic oil that I enjoy/use even more than the garlic!



That sounds really good, easy too.  I bet you could do that with butter for some great garlic butter as well.


----------



## Claire (Dec 27, 2010)

Hubby says he does it at 350 for 50 minutes, wrapped in aluminum foil.  Works every time.  I often, after it's been squeezed out, freeze it for future use.


----------



## Littlechef (Dec 27, 2010)

Nicholas Mosher said:


> I take a different route. I fill a small pot about half-full with whole peeled cloves, then add enough _cold_ oil to just cover the garlic. Put the pot over medium heat, and wait until you see/hear sizzling around the cloves. Cook for another 5 minutes, then turn the heat off leaving the pot on the hot burner.
> 
> When cool, you'll have a bunch of soft caramelized garlic along with some garlic oil that I enjoy/use even more than the garlic!


 
I like this method ... I think I'll try this very soon ... thank you!


----------



## taxlady (Dec 27, 2010)

Nicholas Mosher said:


> I take a different route.  I fill a small pot about half-full with whole peeled cloves, then add enough _cold_ oil to just cover the garlic.  Put the pot over medium heat, and wait until you see/hear sizzling around the cloves.  Cook for another 5 minutes, then turn the heat off leaving the pot on the hot burner.
> 
> When cool, you'll have a bunch of soft caramelized garlic along with some garlic oil that I enjoy/use even more than the garlic!



Is that on a gas stove or an electric one?


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Dec 27, 2010)

Well, it's really on my stove... the output profile of stoves vary greatly even amongst electric units.

You want to gradually increase the temperature of the cloves - cooking them slowly.  They continue to cook in the oil when the burner is shut off.  Our apartment has a typical low-end electric stove found in the majority of US homes.

If you have gas, try heating them on medium-low until you hear/see sizzling, maintain that state for 5-10 minutes, and then shut off the burner.  Then allow them to cool in the hot oil as mentioned above.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 27, 2010)

I have an electric stove too. On a gas stove, they will cool a lot quicker.


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Dec 27, 2010)

They will also heat a lot more quickly.  And the cooling factor depends on the stove-type.  If you have a higher end stove with cast grates (rather than ceramic) the cooling will probably be on par with the resistive coils of an electric unit (or perhaps even longer).


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 28, 2010)

Zhizara said:


> That sounds really good, easy too.  I bet you could do that with butter for some great garlic butter as well.



I think butter would burn too easily to do this. 
 I have, however, given chopped garlic a nice saute' in butter and dipped pieces of French bread in the skillet before grilling it.  Outstanding!


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 28, 2010)

I usually just melt some oleo and put in a teaspoon or so of the granulated garlic and just let it sit.

I love your idea of garlic bread.  YUM.  I'll make some right now.  I have french bread in the freezer, oleo and gran. garlic.  I'll make a bunch of garlic butter so some can marinade.  I need to get some food in me anyway.


----------



## Fabiabi (Dec 29, 2010)

I roast my garlic cloves at about 200C, it seems cooler than everyone else's method I think, but the cloves still come out lovely and creamy and roasted thoroughly, but not burnt.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 29, 2010)

Fabiabi said:


> I roast my garlic cloves at about 200C, it seems cooler than everyone else's method I think, but the cloves still come out lovely and creamy and roasted thoroughly, but not burnt.



Where do you live Fabiabi?

Most people said between 350 and 400, but in Fahrenheit. That's ~177 - 204 Celsius. I don't usually bother translating oven temps, 'cause my oven has both, but I remember that 200C and 400F are close on the dial.


----------



## Fabiabi (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi taxlady, I live in the UK and our ovens cook to  degrees Celsius so that's probably where I got confused, everyone else is cooking to Farenheit I guess.  Thanks


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 1, 2011)

sometimes ill toss a whole garlic on the top rack of the grill while im barbecuing, and just let it sit there til it gets soft enough to do what I want.  Adds a nice smoky flavor too.  great for grilled vegetables, pasta garlic and oil dish.


----------



## Zereh (Jan 1, 2011)

I roasted some cherry tomatoes and several garlic cloves (which I had separated but not peeled) tossed in olive oil at 350* for about 30 minutes a couple days ago. They came out perfectly.

I don't think the oven temp makes a huge difference.  I've never turned the oven on just to roast a head of garlic, I always just toss it in the oven when I have something else cooking. Of course higher temp = shorter cooking time. Your nose will definitely let you know when it's getting done. =)

oooh And Larry_Stewart, that's a great idea! I'll definitely be trying that when we break out the grill again!


----------



## Tauruscat (Jan 4, 2011)

Zereh said:
			
		

> I roasted some cherry tomatoes and several garlic cloves (which I had separated but not peeled) tossed in olive oil at 350* for about 30 minutes a couple days ago. They came out perfectly.
> 
> I don't think the oven temp makes a huge difference.  I've never turned the oven on just to roast a head of garlic, I always just toss it in the oven when I have something else cooking. Of course higher temp = shorter cooking time. Your nose will definitely let you know when it's getting done. =)
> 
> oooh And Larry_Stewart, that's a great idea! I'll definitely be trying that when we break out the grill again!



I  love this method, ill roast tomatoes, peeled garlic, olive oil, with a little smoked paprika, salt and pepper. And if I'm in the mood some balsamic vinegar. Toss it all in a Dutch oven or roasting pan. Cook in a 375 oven for about 35 to 40 minutes. Mash all  together. I will use this instead of canned tomatoes when a recipe calls for them, great for soups too.


----------

